# Foster home needed for Belle 3 year old Ragdoll in Swansea South Wales



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Foster home needed for Belle 3 year old Ragdoll in Swansea South Wales 
Contact Details/Details of Rescue Organisation: rspca-llysnini 
Does the animal have rescue back up?:yes 
(i.e. Is a rescue taking responsibility for rehoming the animal(s) and any issues that may arise once the animal(s) is/are rehomed?)

Number of animals:1 
Type/Breed:Ragdoll 
Name(s):Belle 
Sex:Female 
Age(s):3 
Colours:Seal bi colour 
Neutered:yes 
(Please note, we always STRONGLY advise that animals are neutered, whenever possible, before rehoming) 
Vaccinated: yes 
Any known medical issues:has a grade 6 heart murmur 
Temperament: Very loving 
Any known behavioural Issuesoes mess outside her litter tray

You can find out more about her here

Belle 3 year old Ragdoll looking for a home to spend the rest of her days in Swansea South Wales

Due to Belles heart condition she is best to stay in or near the Swansea area

If you think you can help, please email us at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking on the following link 
Foster home needed for Belle 3 year old Ragdoll in Swansea South Walesl

Many thanks for reading this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Awwww how sad   sadly i am too far away and i think my cats would stress her poorly heart 

I hope someone special comes along soon , i imagine cats with problems are very hard to home


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful girl. What a shame, hope she finds a loving home for the rest of her days


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

fingers,toes and paws crossed we think we have found someone. Just need to get them home checked now


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh how wonderful     Please let us know


----------



## Puckett (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm ready to adopt a cat! I was dreaming about having a cat for a long time but only know I have good conditions for a cat...Please if somebody knows where I can get a black kitten let me please know about that!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Where about's are you?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> fingers,toes and paws crossed we think we have found someone. Just need to get them home checked now


Did the homecheck go ok for Belle ? x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I haven't heard anything from the rescue, needing to find a another foster home so I think it must of been ok and she must have gone there


----------

